# I Need Help! I Killed My Yeast, What Do I Do?!



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

I'm making cinnamon rolls to take to family as part of their Christmas gift. _But_.....I couldn't find a thermometer to check the temp of my liquid and I added the yeast before I should have. I realized how hot the liquid was after adding the yeast and I killed it!









Can I just add more yeast at this point? Or will that throw the flavor off? It's a huge batch (makes 7 pans of cinnamon buns!) so I will have wasted a whole quart of milk, a cup of oil, a cup of sugar, and 4 1/2 tsp of yeast if I have to start over completely at this point! *sigh* Today is not a good day.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

I have done the same, and I just added more yeast. I tried to pay more attention to the rise and how much it was actually rising vs the time it was supposed to rise--I wasn't sure if it was all killed, or just some, or what exactly. It was pizza dough, so not entirely the same (probably more margin for error) but it tasted perfectly normal and seemed to perform like normal.

Good luck!


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

Thank you! I was really hoping, because it would stink to have wasted all of those ingredients!


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

If the yeast looks globby just scoop a little of it out, if it's dissolved and just not active don't worry about it!

I just made cinnamon rolls last night!! And I'm sick today to tell about it LOL


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *425lisamarie* 
If the yeast looks globby just scoop a little of it out, if it's dissolved and just not active don't worry about it!

I just made cinnamon rolls last night!! And I'm sick today to tell about it LOL

It all dissolved. I'm not touching a single cinnamon roll until Christmas Day or I'll feel the way you do!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Yes, you can add more. It won't be perfectly distributed, but at this point it's the best you can do.

As for temp, you don't need a thermometer. Stick the inside of your wrist under the water (assuming tap water here). If it feels hot, it will kill your yeast, if it feels cold your yeast won't activate. You want it to feel neutral to slightly warm. Body temp is around 96-98, and you don't want to take yeast over 110, so if you stick with body temp water, your yeast will do just fine.


----------

